# which destro is well suited for study perpose .....mean learning a linux system.



## ambika (Dec 12, 2008)

*which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*

I am new to linux technology .Please someone describe me a distro which i need for learning this technology.Which distro is best for learning purpose?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2008)

Newbie : Ubuntu or Mandriva or Ubuntu Derivative..
Mid End  : Fedora or openSUSE
Full Blown User : Arch Linux or Slackware 

If you are free try Gentoo


----------



## paroh (Dec 12, 2008)

Red hat or suse or fedora or ubuntu are good. 

If u want a easy way of entertainment with work go for ubuntu as ubuntu automatically download the require file to play the video or audio. U don't require much efforts for running the video or audio file in ubuntu. In all other flavours of linux u need to install the codec and supported file manually some time it become difficult to install the codec etc.

Note->u require internet to use this feature of ubuntu


----------



## j_h (Dec 12, 2008)

Just go for ubuntu. it has got the largest community support so you can get answers to your queries very soon. Dont forget to register at the ubuntu forums though


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Ubuntu/OpenSUSE is great for beginners. Then again, you'll have to decide how far are you willing to go to learn the "ins" and "outs" of Linux


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

If its to go with educational material, the closest conforming one would be *Fedora*.


----------



## ambika (Dec 12, 2008)

So many options......which one i go guys......

ubuntu is the best ........??

Why books take   REDHAT ??


----------



## j_h (Dec 12, 2008)

ambika said:


> So many options......which one i go guys......
> 
> ubuntu is the best ........??
> 
> Why books take   REDHAT ??



Yes, Ubuntu is the best if you want to learn and you are a newbie. One of the main reason is  because it has got the largest and the most active community in the linux fraternity. You can get solutions to your queries very quickly in ubuntu forums. Lets face it, if you are a newbie you will have problems with a lot of minor stuffs. 
So go for ubuntu. Also, ubuntu is based on debian so you get a very large collection of softwares available in the repo. Once you get used to apt-get or aptitude, you will not want to look back. I have been using linux since Red Hat 9 [Thaks to the (I forgot the month ,2003) Digit Issue that gave out redhat 9 with installation guide.  ] and I find deb packages in ubuntu the easiest to install. So trust me on this and go for ubuntu for your first linux experience. PM me two years from now to tell me your experiences 

There are books for Ubuntu as well but since Red Hat Bible is published by Mcgraw Hill (??) it is readily available in India from Tata Mcgraw Hill (??) . Thats why when you talk books you mean the Redhat bible or the one on  Fedora.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2008)

Ubuntu for the better.
If you are stuck in an end less sea issues by any change, then you will get easy help for ubuntu. 
Its also pretty and easy to make look pretty and v.easy to use.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

If you have broadband---->Ubuntu or OpenSuse

If for programming------->Fedora with KDE with all the packages(but dont panic at the start)

If no broadband----------->Mint / PCLinuxOS



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Ubuntu for the better.
> If you are stuck in an end less sea issues by any change, then you will get easy help for ubuntu.
> Its also pretty and easy to make look pretty and v.easy to use.


 
and you also get all tips and software for ubuntu in all te magazines including Digit


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2008)

^^I still wonder why people recommends some one an obsolete OS like PCLOS !


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 13, 2008)

Ubuntu for learning and home usage. If planning to take a course, Fedora.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> If its to go with educational material, the closest conforming one would be *Fedora*.


What he said.

Fedora is a terrific learner's distro not just on an enthusiast's level but to step up into networking and administrative procedures.

If the requirement is just getting to know Linux and using it to check the frills and mostly automated routines, you can check Ubuntu or Mandriva.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> What he said.
> 
> Fedora is a terrific learner's distro not just on an enthusiast's level but to step up into networking and administrative procedures.
> 
> If the requirement is just getting to know Linux and using it to check the frills and mostly automated routines, you can check Ubuntu or Mandriva.


 
can you please give an article on "Inside Fedora" in Digit?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Better look in LFY for the same ..


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 13, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> can you please give an article on "Inside Fedora" in Digit?



Most probably , LFY Jan 09 will be having an article related to fedora 10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

If you are a pre-existing power user in windows and like to have something highly flexible in linux, start learning with fedora and migrate to archlinux.

If you want light use and have users with IQ less than 80 who use the rig, I suggest Ubuntu or Mandriva.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 13, 2008)

Ubuntu is the way to go for learning purposes. In our college Server is being run on RHEL5(administered by urs truly), Computer labs run Ubuntu 8.10 whilst I.T labs have CentOS, all having Win XP as secondary option. We were taught in Red Hat, demoed in Fedora and practised in Ubuntu.


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you want light use and have users with *IQ less than 80* who use the rig, I suggest Ubuntu or Mandriva.


Withdraw this statement or I will sue you.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

^^what I meant was that such guys can ONLY use such distros. OFC mandriva or ubuntu is not stupid. Quite easy to use, but does not really TEACH you 'bout linux. He wants to LEARN, not just USE. If USE, then mandy or ubu would be the perfect since you can get going in 30 minutes.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

@Darkstar-----------your location seems to be in my bootloader


----------



## kalpik (Dec 13, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> If its to go with educational material, the closest conforming one would be *Fedora*.


You mean CentOS?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

I started my linux life with Ubuntu, and now am trying other Ubuntu derivatives. But for theory stuff or educational as metioned, I tried Redhat materials with Fedora installed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

kalpik said:


> You mean CentOS?


yeah.
RHCE is the most common indrustrial linux in India.

But I prefer Scientific Linux over CentOS because it works just the same (personaly tested) but sounds cooler and has better theme


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

CentOS is for more advanced users as said by many similar to Windows Server 2008 targetting at severs,professionals who are into networking.etc.

CentOS too is from Redhat i think.You can upgrade to Fedora9 from an older version of CentOS as I did some months back


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> CentOS is for more advanced users as said by many similar to Windows Server 2008 targetting at severs,professionals who are into networking.etc.
> 
> CentOS too is from Redhat i think.You can upgrade to Fedora9 from an older version of CentOS as I did some months back


centos is not advanced. its just a highly stable well tested OS, hence used by professionals and the industry. most popular in webhosting cos because it runs cpanel.

its quite simple to use actually.

redhat was da 1st distro to offer enterprise grade solutions in india, and indians being indians, stick to their culture and use redhat most widely

edit: its not from red hat, its just a clone. infact, redhat sued it so it can't mention redhat at all in its CD or website. they refer to redhat as *north american upstream vendor*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys...here is a newbie asking for a linux distro for learning, and here v r talking abt CentOS. I think nobody started with dat as their first linux OS


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

kalpik said:


> You mean CentOS?


Yeah CentOS could be a great choice too, forgot about it! Cause it's based on RHEL.



j1n M@tt said:


> hey guys...here is a newbie asking for a linux distro for learning, and here v r talking abt CentOS. I think nobody started with dat as their first linux OS



He wants it to learn Linux, not desktop usage as most 'shifters' do.


----------



## j_h (Dec 13, 2008)

Install and Use Ubuntu first. After you use it for some time and are comfortable with it, you can migrate to any other distro. Its no big deal. IMHO you should have ubuntu as your first distro. Getting help for ubuntu is very easy. Most of the guides in the web are for ubuntu. So, its better to start with ubuntu. Then after a few months when you have that feeling of want to know more then go for redhat or fedora or suse. After few months of fedora and installing half a dozen more distros you will have another feeling of wanting to go further. Then install Arch Linux. A few years after that you will start compiling your own kernel and maybe start your own distro. At that time dont forget to mail me a copy of your distro .


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> centos is not advanced. its just a highly stable well tested OS, hence used by professionals and the industry. most popular in webhosting cos because it runs cpanel.
> 
> its quite simple to use actually.
> 
> ...


 
but how come one upgrade to fedora from centOS. I said i think but not confirmed it. But redhat is really stable and the support offered is also good. It is used in our Lab as a server OS but our college website server uses Windows Server 2003


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> centos is not advanced. its just a highly stable well tested OS, hence used by professionals and the industry. most popular in webhosting cos because it runs cpanel.
> 
> its quite simple to use actually.
> 
> ...


 
but how come one upgrade to fedora from centOS. I said i think but not confirmed it. But redhat is really stable and the support offered is also good. It is used in our Lab as a server OS but our college website server uses Windows Server 2003


----------



## User Name (Dec 13, 2008)

I am also looking to install ubuntu 8.10
first i want to install it on laptop but with HDD issue i decided to install on desktop.
I want install by using "install inside windows" option.
but in that it is written that "hibernation mode is not enabled"
what is this means? i can't use win XP's hibernation mode?

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/6299/ubuntuus6.th.jpg


----------



## j_h (Dec 13, 2008)

User Name said:


> I am also looking to install ubuntu 8.10
> first i want to install it on laptop but with HDD issue i decided to install on desktop.
> I want install by using "install inside windows" option.
> but in that it is written that "hibernation mode is not enabled"
> ...



You can hibernate in XP but Ubuntu's hibernation is disabled


----------



## ambika (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG really great replies ......thanks all of u dear .Specially  vamsi360,MetalheadGautham,j_h,QwertyManiac.



> Install and Use Ubuntu first. After you use it for some time and are comfortable with it, you can migrate to any other distro. Its no big deal. IMHO you should have ubuntu as your first distro. Getting help for ubuntu is very easy. Most of the guides in the web are for ubuntu. So, its better to start with ubuntu. Then after a few months when you have that feeling of want to know more then go for redhat or fedora or suse. After few months of fedora and installing half a dozen more distros you will have another feeling of wanting to go further. Then install Arch Linux. A few years after that you will start compiling your own kernel and maybe start your own distro. At that time dont forget to mail me a copy of your distro .


I do that budy first assign me ur email id......ha ha ....!!!

I have installed ubuntu .......my first linux destro .....i m really happy...........!!!!! I want i go this same time a another linux ....which may be fedora.....??

Atlast some of the destros i never heard of it .....it is hard to analyse them ....!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2008)

lol...congrats and be ready for head banging


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

there seems to be a problem with IE8 compatability to this site. I am noticing strange things


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my Linux learning curve . Redhat 8 ( Destroyed a Hard drive on intial install ) -> Mandrake Linux ( Now Mandriva ) -> Suse 9 -> Fedora -> Ubuntu -> Debian.

For me Mandrake ( Mandriva ) was the simplest to learn , followed by suse. And for support Ubuntu I feel is best. Ubuntu forums are like real tech support you will get immediate solutions to your problems.

After a while you won't feel much difference b/w distros


----------



## ambika (Dec 29, 2008)

vinayasurya said:


> This is my Linux learning curve . Redhat 8 ( Destroyed a Hard drive on intial install ) -> Mandrake Linux ( Now Mandriva ) -> Suse 9 -> Fedora -> Ubuntu -> Debian.
> 
> For me Mandrake ( Mandriva ) was the simplest to learn , followed by suse. And for support Ubuntu I feel is best. Ubuntu forums are like real tech support you will get immediate solutions to your problems.
> 
> After a while you won't feel much difference b/w distros



I m prociding for fedora 10 .......i think ubuntu have less programming capability or i m not
able to use them .Thanks for assigning me my word mistake.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 30, 2008)

ambika said:


> I m prociding for fedora 10 .......i think ubuntu have less programming capability or i m not
> able to use them .Thanks for assigning me my word mistake.



Why with in a short time are you changing a distro?
Ubuntu is a good distro and has a package management system which is the best in the present world followed closely by redhat's new package kit.
I suggest you use Ubuntu for some time so that you get used to linuxing.

for programming stuff........launch package manager and then click add CD-ROM and then keep your Ubuntu DVD in the drive and mark gcc,g++ and then install them.That's it! then as I told to you in the other thread follow the procedure to compile.

My advice..stick with one distro (I suggest Linux Mint or Ubuntu ) and then use it and when you get something advanced then you move on to fedora...


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with vamsi360. If you have an always on internet connection it is better to stick to ubuntu at this point of time. Otherwise you may like Fedora because you don't have to downlaod every now and then.

I agree with vamsi360. If you have an always on internet connection it is better to stick to ubuntu at this point of time. Otherwise you may like Fedora because you don't have to download every now and then.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't need to install most Linux distros to check them out. So run through a few like Mandriva, OpenSUSE, Ubuntu etc. If you want to install a distro, first backup all data in a hard drive and then go ahead with the installation. Linux Mint comes with most codecs in the box, so it is the easiest linux to handle... from the ones I have tried so far. 
If you want to learn the ins and outs of linux, then there is nothing like open BSD, for that purpose.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

ambika said:


> OMG really great replies ......thanks all of u dear .Specially  vamsi360,MetalheadGautham,j_h,QwertyManiac.
> 
> 
> I do that budy first assign me ur email id......ha ha ....!!!
> ...


You have hardly learnt anything yet.
But if you want to migrate, get Fedora 10.
But then you need to use it for a touch longer than ubuntu. Atleast half an year unless you learn really fast.

Practice using and getting used to using commandline applications/commands/scripts like *sudo, g++, vim, nano, less, ls, dir, rpm, yum, ping, shutdown, halt, reboot, *etc.

Learn to love *man* command and reading man-pages doccuments.

```
man nano
```
for example, would give you a brief tutorial on using nano.

Once you master commandline after using fedora, you can go to ArchLinux and see REAL beauty of commandline.

Because in arch, you will learn to appriciate using *cd *and *dir* to navigate and edit *text based configuration files* using *nano*. Thats the final step in commandline knowledge basics course completion.


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

@vamsi360,vinayasurya,Anorion,MetalheadGautham

U all take my words wrong I had said .......i will go for another distro ......means two distro Ubuntu and fedora.
Is this not a good idea to learn two distro at time ??
also i have an option of live cd??

Anorion.....u said linux mint and open bsd .......have u tried these two ......is open bsd is truly commandline like unix ?? I just started learning soo i have a little knowledge about these.

Atlast i have to say .....i am in great need of a distro which have programming capability fine .....
as i have to learn java,dbms,c etc .

Can someone assign me a open software for webdesigning ........like dreamweaver ....
which work for linux.



vamsi360 said:


> Why with in a short time are you changing a distro?
> Ubuntu is a good distro and has a package management system which is the best in the present world followed closely by redhat's new package kit.
> I suggest you use Ubuntu for some time so that you get used to linuxing.
> *
> ...



I get these error messages than what ..........??

E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)

W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/hardy/Release.gpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 31, 2008)

ambika said:


> @vamsi360,vinayasurya,Anorion,MetalheadGautham
> 
> U all take my words wrong I had said .......i will go for another distro ......means two distro Ubuntu and fedora.
> Is this not a good idea to learn two distro at time ??
> ...


Dont change your distro so soon. First get used to this distro's environment, it's working etc. and when you can navigate/operate through this distro efficiently, then you can go for another.
Nvu can do web designing (although it's basic)
Most distros do support programming (I did run Java on Ubuntu a while back, but I dont remember how I did it )
It's best you wait for more to reply..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

ambika said:


> @vamsi360,vinayasurya,Anorion,MetalheadGautham
> 
> U all take my words wrong I had said .......i will go for another distro ......means two distro Ubuntu and fedora.
> Is this not a good idea to learn two distro at time ??
> also i have an option of live cd??


Learn one at a time. As for software, ALL distros have same set of software available.
I suggest keeping ubuntu for some time longer and then getting fedora next year after a few months.

Keeping two distros on same PC at a time would also kill your internet connection. Lots to download if you want to keep both updated.



> Anorion.....u said linux mint and open bsd .......have u tried these two ......is open bsd is truly commandline like unix ?? I just started learning soo i have a little knowledge about these.


Linux Mint is best said as Ubuntu for the casual user. Don't consider it now that you installed Ubuntu. Its pointless now to install it. You would learn much faster with ubuntu.

And OpenBSD is not linux. Its a BSD. Definitely not recommended at this stage. You have a long way to go before you can find OpenBSD comfortable to use. First learn linux.

Most collages are now teaching linux instead of unix and most unix commands work on linux. However, if you are one of the unlucky few who need to learn using UNIX, the only 100% unix compatible OS which is free to use is *Sun Microsystems' Solaris OS*. Its not too hard to use BTW.



> Atlast i have to say .....i am in great need of a distro which have programming capability fine .....
> as i have to learn java,dbms,c etc .




```
sudo apt-get install build-essential mysql-server mysql-client eclipse netbeans python bluefish
```
I may have missed some, but you just need to *use search function in synaptic package manager*.



> Can someone assign me a open software for webdesigning ........like dreamweaver ....
> which work for linux.




```
sudo apt-get install [B]kompozer[/B]
```
You would love it, because its the best freeware html editor available for ANY OS. It may not be a DreamWeaver, but its definitely usable enough for newbies. And its FREE.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2008)

any of you guys actually compiled your own distro?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

I did


----------



## mrintech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Till Now I have only used Ubuntu 8.02 LTS (I think this is the name) only for 1/2 hour *


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Till Now I have only used Ubuntu 8.02 LTS (I think this is the name) only for 1/2 hour *



Ubuntu 8.04

Ubuntu's numbering(as well the distro itself) is very easy to remember. The number on the left of *.* tells the year and on the right of . tells the month. It's released every six months (April,04 and October 10). So it can have X.04 or X.10. That's why ubuntu version number started with 4 and not 0 or 1. So 8.04 = version released in April, 2008.


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 31, 2008)

ubuntu rocks.... simply the best... 

regards.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 31, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Till Now I have only used Ubuntu 8.02 LTS (I think this is the name) only for 1/2 hour *


You mean you just finished installing it a while back or altogether?
And it's 8.04 LTS


----------



## mrintech (Dec 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> You mean you just finished installing it a while back or altogether?
> And it's 8.04 LTS


Altogether  Ubuntu sent me Free CD 6 Months ago and I ran it in Live Mode. Never installed Linux on my PC. You can say I am a N00B in installing Linux and Windows on one HDD. And my system configuration is also too low so I will not take the risk. HDD is making KARRRRR KARRRR noise too  My system is 5 years Old 


ThinkFree said:


> Ubuntu 8.04
> 
> Ubuntu's numbering(as well the distro itself) is very easy to remember. The number on the left of *.* tells the year and on the right of . tells the month. It's released every six months (April,04 and October 10). So it can have X.04 or X.10. That's why ubuntu version number started with 4 and not 0 or 1. So 8.04 = version released in April, 2008.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 31, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Altogether  Ubuntu sent me Free CD 6 Months ago and I ran it in Live Mode. Never installed Linux on my PC. You can say I am a N00B in installing Linux and Windows on one HDD. And my system configuration is also too low so I will not take the risk. HDD is making KARRRRR KARRRR noise too  My system is 5 years Old


Then you made the right choice. Ubuntu really crawls on old systems. (saying this out of experience)
However, Linux Mint, (based on Ubuntu) revived the same system to quite an extent 
So you can try that. (I sense another distro war )
And dual booting XP with Ubuntu is really easy. NucleusKore had posted a tutorial on the same earlier which is really helpful.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Then you made the right choice. Ubuntu really crawls on old systems. (saying this out of experience)
> However, Linux Mint, (based on Ubuntu) revived the same system to quite an extent
> So you can try that. (I sense another distro war )
> And dual booting XP with Ubuntu is really easy. NucleusKore had posted a tutorial on the same earlier which is really helpful.



Xubuntu should run fine on 5year old pc.
And ubuntu installation(even on pc with windows already installed) is easier than that for XP.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 31, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Xubuntu should run fine on 5year old pc.
> And ubuntu installation(even on pc with windows already installed) is easier than that for XP.


Oh yeah. I forgot about Xfce 
It is a really light yet simplistic DM


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anorion said:


> any of you guys actually compiled your own distro?


Excellent question!
Once last year there was an article in digit to make a own distro and I didnt find it complicated at all and I did it. 

But, I have not written my own code and compiled all the things together. But  at times I sincerely say to myself "I myself will write a kernel in 10 years and come up with something close to linux just to challenge myself and use it at home" (geeky stuff which I want to achieve) .


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> "I myself will write a kernel in 10 years and come up with something close to linux just to challenge myself and use it at home" (geeky stuff which I want to achieve) .



What? You won't share it and deprive users of *VINUX*(vamsi-nux after unix and linux)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

One of the basic things everyone needs to learn is how to compile your own kernel. Its actually much much easier than it sounds. You basically need to scroll between hundreds of options and choose *add*, *discard* or *modulize*. I recommend modulizing whenever possible and if some feature is SERIOUSLY USELESS then discard it. You get to optimise the kernel for several things, like support for upto 16GB RAM on 32bit OS, no. of cores, etc. Then compile using a ready-made script.

Quite a simple job, but *pisses the crap out of you and needs HUGE amount of PATIENCE to read all those descriptions.*

Luckily, you get to do the configuring in parts, and for a guy who lacks patience, it may take a whole week of 1 hour long sittings. But if you are a real gandhi, you can do it in a single sitting. Experts don't need to READ the descriptions so it takes them only a few minutes.

Before that, you need to set your cflags right.


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

the first time i installed linux it was after jee and there was a kubuntu cd integrated with chip/digit and we had vista on the desktop(it worked pretty well with 512 mb ram and no gfx card). I was a total noob then and after installing ubuntu vista gave an error when booting up and i wasnt able to connect to my dial up connection in ubuntu (modem wasnt detected). i went to a comp place and begged for a vista dvd to repair installation but vista wasnt booting thru that dvd and it was the only one he had(he also claimed to have installed our vista thru that). then i tried to acces the vista dvd through wine and it said not enogh ram.... finally after hours i gave up.
and after getting the comp back frm the comp guy i was too scared to try again.



but now that i think about it it feels soo good to have control of my laptop completely
and that linux installations dont **** up other os's

i dont know why i wrote this huge long post now..... but im clicking post nevertheless


----------



## Ross (Dec 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Then you made the right choice. Ubuntu really crawls on old systems. (saying this out of experience)



my computer is 5 year old too but Ubuntu (8.04, 7.10) runs fine, haven't tried 8.10, it may crawl so does F10, OpenSUSE 11.0 and Mandriva 2009.


----------



## ambika (Dec 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Learn one at a time. As for software, ALL distros have same set of software available.
> I suggest keeping ubuntu for some time longer and then getting fedora next year after a few months.
> 
> Keeping two distros on same PC at a time would also kill your internet connection. Lots to download if you want to keep both updated.
> ...



Really thanks for reply??
BTW is netbeans good option for a  newbie??


----------



## jck (Jan 1, 2009)

netbeans is an ide for everything


----------



## ambika (Jan 1, 2009)

jck said:


> netbeans is an ide for everything



Can u explain i have no ideas ....at this point of time!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2009)

NetBeans is the thing most training institutes use. Everyone learns from it. Its an industry standard.
But Eclipse is lighter (can't confirm) and its the one used by Google Android SDK.


----------



## ambika (Jan 1, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> NetBeans is the thing most training institutes use. Everyone learns from it. Its an industry standard.
> But Eclipse is lighter (can't confirm) and its the one used by Google Android SDK.



what u suggest i have to start with netbeans........really!! .....i think not??


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 1, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> One of the basic things everyone needs to learn is how to compile your own kernel. Its actually much much easier than it sounds. You basically need to scroll between hundreds of options and choose *add*, *discard* or *modulize*. I recommend modulizing whenever possible and if some feature is SERIOUSLY USELESS then discard it. You get to optimise the kernel for several things, like support for upto 16GB RAM on 32bit OS, no. of cores, etc. Then compile using a ready-made script.
> 
> Quite a simple job, but *pisses the crap out of you and needs HUGE amount of PATIENCE to read all those descriptions.*
> 
> ...



 Have you written your own kernel?  Which kernel have you compiled? Unix or Linux?  





> What? You won't share it and deprive users of VINUX(vamsi-nux after unix and linux)


   We have to add hardware support to kernel which is very very difficult to genaralize the code to support all hardware so I thought if I have decided to write it, it would be for my own device.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 1, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> We have to add hardware support to kernel which is very very difficult to genaralize the code to support all hardware so I thought if I have decided to write it, it would be for my own device.



Initially, even linux was created to work on a specific hardware profile only.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^what I meant was that such guys can ONLY use such distros. OFC mandriva or ubuntu is not stupid. Quite easy to use, but does not really TEACH you 'bout linux. He wants to LEARN, not just USE. If USE, then mandy or ubu would be the perfect since you can get going in 30 minutes.



Maybe if you are looking for say...RHCE or want a Linux related job, since in India RedHat is equivalent to Linux. However Learning for fun, newbie or not, Ubuntu or any distro for that matter would do the job.


----------



## ambika (Jan 8, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Maybe if you are looking for say...RHCE or want a Linux related job, since in India RedHat is equivalent to Linux. However Learning for fun, newbie or not, Ubuntu or any distro for that matter would do the job.




Talking about .....
*Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)*

u think.....there is  good career options behind linux??


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 8, 2009)

i ve used ubuntu for 1 yr almost...
still using ubuntu hardy 8.04,with kubuntu 8.04..
do not chnnge it to 8.10 as i ve only 256 mb ddr ram..
my system is running very fine..i ve xp along with it..but now a days i rarely use it..
i ve also tried mandriva,opensuse,fedora9.pclinux07,.
after all trying..in my system pclinux is very fast..
but it is old so i changed it to ubuntu..in 256 mb ram i do not have any problem with my type of works(light and casual)
in my experience all distros r almost same with little difference here and there..
in computing purpose ubuntu is good,...same as open suse and mandriva and fedora..
it is the personal taste which guide all of us to settle in any one distro..
try any one distro first ..learn the little linux..learn how to get out of trouble..
then go for linux voygage...try out more and more and more linux distros..
and please ..i want a good linux distro from our country..tech person please come up with something great..
i ll wait for indyalinux.......


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 9, 2009)

Wish granted (*^*_*^*) 

If you want to try out an Indian made Linux distro for Engineering students 

check out

E-Swecha

Its a project initiated by Free Software Movement in India

I hear that its very easy to use ......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2009)

ambika said:


> Talking about .....
> *Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)*
> 
> u think.....there is  good career options behind linux??



Yes...


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 9, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Wish granted (*^*_*^*)
> 
> If you want to try out an Indian made Linux distro for Engineering students
> 
> ...



thanks..
but it is not present in distrowatch...
i have used BOSS LINUX..
it is good..
but not support my computer very well so i m not using it
any way thanks


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2009)

@drsubhadip, Ibex works on 256 MB, and donn't use KDE if you are low on resources, XFCE is a better option


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Wish granted (*^*_*^*)
> 
> If you want to try out an Indian made Linux distro for Engineering students
> 
> ...


BOSS Linux is better.


----------



## ambika (Jan 9, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> thanks..
> but it is not present in distrowatch...
> any way thanks


try these links..........
*eswecha.swecha.org/downloads/eswecha-beta01.iso
*eswecha.swecha.org/downloads/eSwecha_beta02.iso


but it is more than 1 gb ......can someone assign me some indian made  DSL.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't read all the posts in this thread. If its not mentioned before then try BeleniX. 

Its Indian and its small.


----------



## ambika (Jan 9, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> I haven't read all the posts in this thread. If its not mentioned before then try BeleniX.
> 
> Its Indian and its small.



lol ....it is more than 600 mb download ..... is it small? i want DSL??


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 9, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> I haven't read all the posts in this thread. If its not mentioned before then try BeleniX.
> 
> Its Indian and its small.



It's based on (Open)Solaris.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*



ambika said:


> lol ....it is more than 600 mb download ..... is it small? i want DSL??



What is DSL? Damn Small Linux? I don't know what is your compulsion but 600MB is not big. A CD is 750MB, a pendrive is atleast 1GB. Did you try QNX? Its an RTOS. It was a free OS, I tried it as a hobbyist. I am not sure if its free now. Its def. not for studying though.
Other Linux(es) that you may try:
a. Feather Linux
b. Puppy Linux
c. Mini Linux
d. DeLi Linux
e. Slax Linux (Only 128 MB!)
f. SliTaz Linuz (25 MB w/ sound and GUI)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 9, 2009)

amitabhishek said:
			
		

> A CD is 750MB


CD can store 700MB only


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 10, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @drsubhadip, Ibex works on 256 MB, and donn't use KDE if you are low on resources, XFCE is a better option



thanks anorion...
i know about ubuntu 8.10 
they have already send me ubuntu and kubuntu 8.10 cds..
but due to my exam i do not have time to chnage it..
i m happy with my 8.04 kubuntu and ubuntu and xubuntu all in same place..and they r running vry well
also what do u guys say about sabayan 4.0...
will it work on my 256 mb ram?



amitabhishek said:


> I haven't read all the posts in this thread. If its not mentioned before then try BeleniX.
> 
> Its Indian and its small.



i ve already tried belenix...
it is good..
but do not have very good support..
if u stuck ant where u ve to get out on ur own


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> Have you written your own kernel?  Which kernel have you compiled? Unix or Linux?     We have to add hardware support to kernel which is very very difficult to genaralize the code to support all hardware so I thought if I have decided to write it, it would be for my own device.


Dude, its not like that. The kernel as it is supports many many features. Its source code has a built in kernel creator software/script. Compiling your own kernel results in much better performance on the hardware you compile it for. And it makes the kernel lighter. For example, you can remove IDE support and FireWire support if your computer does not use them.

And yeah, if you compile your own kernel, you can also optimise it for the no. of threads your CPU supports.

And 32bit OS can support 16GB ram if you compile your own kernel.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 10, 2009)

ambika said:


> try these links..........
> *eswecha.swecha.org/downloads/eswecha-beta01.iso
> *eswecha.swecha.org/downloads/eSwecha_beta02.iso
> 
> ...


What is this fascination with "India" made?
If you want something small, just go ahead with DSL, QNX, Puppy Linux,SliTaz


----------



## Rahim (Jan 10, 2009)

vinayasurya said:


> After a while you won't feel much difference b/w distros


You have found the Holy Grail my freind! After using so many distros i wonder why one is preferred to another?
They are all the same with different clothing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

^^There are certain things involved, like ease of administration and getting apps to install. they are most often distro dependant.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 10, 2009)

Once you get used to one distro then it is way easier to migrate to any other distro.


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 12, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> You have found the Holy Grail my freind! After using so many distros i wonder why one is preferred to another?
> They are all the same with different clothing.



Once you are familiar with shell commands, there isn't much difference among distros. I think the external bells and whistles ( i mean interface )that confuse the users. And ofcourse installation and hardware support.


----------



## ambika (Jan 16, 2009)

hey guys.....i facing problem in installation.
How to run this shellscript file install sh ....
please help me .....!!
using terminal gets some error.......help!!


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 16, 2009)

ambika said:


> hey guys.....i facing problem in installation.
> How to run this shellscript file install sh ....
> please help me .....!!
> using terminal gets some error.......help!!



what are you trying to install ?

I guess you are trying to install a program. 
You have to make the .sh file executable. To do it 
chmod +x filename
then execute with 
./filename 
You may have to login as root for successful completion. 
When you are facing problems, Please post the terminal output as well rather than saying error.


----------



## ambika (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*



vinayasurya said:


> what are you trying to install ?
> 
> I guess you are trying to install a program.
> You have to make the .sh file executable. To do it
> ...



Hey these r error ..........file exist on my directory but its says ......like this.

root@ambika-desktop:/home/ambika# chmod + /home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install sh
chmod: cannot access `/home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install': No such file or directory
chmod: cannot access `sh': No such file or directory
root@ambika-desktop:/home/ambika# ./home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin
bash: ./home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin: No such file or directory

..........................................................................
i have tried these command to install .......may be these r wrong .......please see.
  $ cd qflash

Install Qflash
  $ sudo sh install-sh

  run  qflash:
  $ qflash


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*



ambika said:


> Hey these r error ..........file exist on my directory but its says ......like this.
> 
> root@ambika-desktop:/home/ambika# *chmod + /home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install sh*
> chmod: cannot access `/home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install': No such file or directory
> ...



Should be

chmod +x /home/ambika/Desktop/qflash-0.1-bin/install.sh


----------



## ambika (Jan 16, 2009)

may be i missed this time +x ....sorry,whts this x represent in command ...??
before this also.....i was facing the problem.
Now i m working in winxp so....i will check with correct commands..
plz provide me some details about install sh.
thanks....


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 17, 2009)

^^It's to make the file executable.


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 7, 2009)

i ve a old system...pentium 4 , 2.4 ghz, 256 mb ram,80 gb hard disk..intel original 845 gvsr mother board..
i ve already used ubuntu 8.04 for 7 months..along with windows xp..
few days back i uninstalled ubuntu ...
wanted to taste ubuntu 8.10..but can not install it as it is not showing anything after installation..inside windows....
guys can u tell me which distro will be god for my age old system?
i ve already installed other distros like open suse, fedora,kubuntu,mint etc...
can i install gentoo or arch in my system to make it fast?
is vector linux is alos helpful?
help me please


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2009)

You need ubuntu alternate cd to install on that system
You can install xubuntu. 
If you think you are having enough knowledge of linux, then you can go with gentoo/arch as well.


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 8, 2009)

i ve used xubuntu..also puppy 4 ...
i feel better to use puppy but it is so small ...
so i feel nimblex custom linux,,.but that too not well covered..
so i want to make mine .....so can i go for arch or gentoo...
which will be better in my system ....
also tell me more about ubuntu alternate cd


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2009)

You can install software on puppy linux as well.
Else you can just install the minimal install cd of any distro and add software as per your needs.

If your computer is not able to run the standard Desktop installation CD, you can use an Alternate installation CD instead. The Alternate CD also allows more advanced installation options which are not available with the Desktop CD.


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dude, its not like that. The kernel as it is supports many many features. Its source code has a built in kernel creator software/script. Compiling your own kernel results in much better performance on the hardware you compile it for. And it makes the kernel lighter. For example, you can remove IDE support and FireWire support if your computer does not use them.
> 
> And yeah, if you compile your own kernel, you can also optimise it for the no. of threads your CPU supports.
> 
> And 32bit OS can support 16GB ram if you compile your own kernel.



Then the process is like installing Gentoo. It also does the same thing and lightweight too. 
What according to my knowledge in Digital Logic a 32-bit OS can support upto 4GB max of RAM or even less. Please explain how can 16GB be used for 32-bit OS. Is the RAM usage different for 32 bit linux and windows.
Meanwhile...have you had any experience with Gentoo?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 10, 2009)

^^I had read that you can use upto 32GB  of RAM with 32 bit linux kernel .


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 19, 2009)

puppy linux i m now using from my 2 gb pen drive....it is great with my 5 yr old system...


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 25, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^I had read that you can use upto 32GB  of RAM with 32 bit linux kernel .



please provide the link so that i may have an idea of that architecture


----------



## ambika (Mar 2, 2009)

Can someone tell me a good download manager with all utilities for ubuntu 8.10.
Please don't assign me Gwget , it is worst .


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2009)

^If you using Firefox, them try DownThemAll.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 4, 2009)

ambika said:


> Can someone tell me a good download manager with all utilities for ubuntu 8.10.
> Please don't assign me Gwget , it is worst .


DownThemAll for FF 3.0.1


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 4, 2009)

In my opinion all linux distros r gud 4 learning. But check out gentoo:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1rloqzmCP0&feature=PlayList&p=FCAC8809B2AA9E55&playnext=1&index=17

Its unbelievable! Vista is nothing compared to gentoo in visuals. just look @ what u can do with the windows.


----------



## anshad666 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*



ambika said:


> I am new to linux technology .Please someone describe me a distro which i need for learning this technology.Which distro is best for learning purpose?



my opinion is linux mint6.0..it is awesome nd enhancd user interface...also hav 3d window like aero in vista...restictd multimedia codecs are avalible and not need any effort to intall that..


----------



## ambika (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: which distro is well suited for study purpose .....mean learning a linux system.*

system error .....as follows .....

"There was an error starting the GNOME setting daemon.
The setting daemon restarted too many times.
GNOME will still try to restart  the setting daemon next time u log in ."

Please see the attachment and please tell me what is going wrong with my linux system .

What i did wrong ? PLease guide me to sort out this problem.

I am not able to open my other harddisk partition.

Help me guys.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2835&stc=1&d=1236529222


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

this thread goes on building.....
meanwhile have you learnt linux? 
I think you would have learnt enough to answer some queries in other threads.
If you have got through basics read Sumithabha Das UNIX book and learn LINUX commands. That is definitely going to help you get through companies such as Yahoo!....thats true


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2009)

ambika said:


> Can someone tell me a good download manager with all utilities for ubuntu 8.10.
> Please don't assign me Gwget , it is worst .



d4x too if you wanna try.


----------



## vandit (Apr 14, 2009)

hello guys !! another linux amateur here.

what I like about all the distros is the awesome man page that comes bundled - solves my most probs.

also I would like to know what or how different is ubuntu from fedora and gentoo ?? I mean is there any difference in the commands or something like that ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2009)

vandit said:


> hello guys !! another linux amateur here.
> 
> what I like about all the distros is the awesome man page that comes bundled - solves my most probs.
> 
> also I would like to know what or how different is ubuntu from fedora and gentoo ?? I mean is there any difference in the commands or something like that ??


Its basically how the packages are handled, the package manager etc. Also there maybe optimized builds of packages (like kde-mod for ArchLinux). Other than that all the distros come with the same Linux kernel, the standard set of utilities and the standard desktop environment. Distros like Gentoo, Arch give user the full control over system and hence it is the user who has to configure the system from almost zero level while distros like Fedora, Mint, Ubuntu configure most common things automatically when possible.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 14, 2009)

> also I would like to know what or how different is ubuntu from fedora and gentoo ?? I mean is there any difference in the commands or something like that ??


As Infra said. The main differences are 

* Complexity involved installing it 
* How packages are installed
* Resources used.


----------



## vamsi360 (Apr 14, 2009)

> also I would like to know what or how different is ubuntu from fedora and gentoo ?? I mean is there any difference in the commands or something like that ??


the shell remains the same in all the distros. All use the default shell as bash. So all the commands are same. I say the commands havent changed significantly from the UNIX time too but if you have a grip of UNIX commands you can handle linux very easily.


----------

